# Bug Eater Raceway



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

The opening construction of Bug Eater Raceway started in the late fall of 2011. Table construction was done and table tops put in place. These show the two tables and connection of the two tables by lag bolts washers and wing nuts between the two tables.








Both Tables








Once table tops were in place, spray paint was used to add color for racing base area.








What the coloring is going to look like. Just sprayed until I liked the look.
























What half the layout might look like.








More to follow:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Holy Ty-track-o-saurus-Rex !!! Gonna be some big trigger time on that baby!

Like the way you incorporated some storage shelves . . . wish I'd done that on mine back when I was building.  Great start! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been waiting for the track thread to pop up!!The storage shelves are an awesome idea, not just for the space, but also for the added stability. That table can support some weight! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Man, you got a ton of track, and wicked long straights!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Testing the layout to the table to see how things are looking




























This is the draft of how the lay out is to look. Things have a way of changing as the plan proceeds along.










However after looking at the elevation changes and the location by the door in and out of the garage, I began to look for another way to run the layout. So the elevation did not get in the way of the garage comings and goings










Just a flipped upside over drawing of the same layout. I think that this track is going to be a little fast. Lets hope!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Leeeeeeeeeeeeeet's Gooooooooooo Raaaaaaaaaacing!!!*

I just got to race on this track Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!

Rob has it all going on with his layout as it is well thought out. 

My Wizard only got stuck in a black hole one time. 
Go figure that the only small hole in the corner were a car could possibly go went my Wizard. 
Recovery time was pretty quick and back on the track for more laps we went. 

We started out going for BBQ for lunch first then raced the day away!

Bob...we had lots of fun...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

With the tables painted to my liking, it is time to move on to the task of wiring and setting up to wire in the terminal blocks. I was really getting excited about being able to run on the layout at this time. The timing system was in from Trackmate and a computer was located to be able to manage the timing system. 








Wire was all done with 14 gauge wire red and black, all ends stripped and soldered each end.
















Soldered ends done.








Power taps were made and soldered up, I made 7 sets of these 14 total tracks. 6 taps for the Raceway and two for the future drag strip with return loop. Plan to race oval on the drag strip when not having drag races.
















Then all was connected to the Terminal blocks under the table








The wiring Diagram was never far away.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Please note: I used small zip ties to color the red wires to make hooking up terminals easy for the lane colors. Bought a bag of each color online for cheap. and they stay and don't fade over time.

Eob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Smart thinking Rob!! I thought they were push pins at first, but now I see them as the zip ties in lane colors as you described. Man, you got some crazy long straights!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome layout. Please post pics of the track once you have it completed.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW ! Mass quantity of track, I must say............ Slot On !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

vansmack2 said:


> Awesome layout. Please post pics of the track once you have it completed.


We are racing on the track at least once a month, more now that it is cooling down. The track (88.8 ft per lane)is allowing mid 7 to high 8 second laps depending on the chassis.

It may be a bit before all is done, it will take a ton of screws or nails to get it all mounted and the elevations all in place.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

With the track being in the garage and dealing with temperature swings, I don't know if securing it would cause issues. Only one way to find out for sure.. Man, I like them straights!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, SCM they are sweet coming out of a corner and having almost 14' to open the car up is a blast. The corners are 9 and 12" corners, nothing smaller. And it is set up to run either direction with a good 4' of straight away in either direction to reach the finish line. We are racing currently with Fuel enabled and with 5 min heats you have to fuel at least once per heat.

What a blast.

Rob


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

So I need to do some update information. Yes the track is operational and we ran the first race of 2016 on Jan 1 with 6 racers in Lincoln, NE. We all had a blast. Here are updated pictures.

The race track was flipped to get all the elevations away from the front wall (and the FLOOR).



Drivers stations added along the front straight.



A close up of a drivers station.



Track is equipped with timing system with dual displays at each end of the 4 X 16 foot table. Makes for some great racing on this 90 foot monster.

Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

great tutorial.
like the layout.
race stations are well thought out and executed.
has enough long straights to keep me interested.
LOL


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok I have to ask: What's the story behind the name of your track?

Great setup though!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

The Nebraska Cornhusker Football Team at one time were called the Bug Eaters. Being in Lincoln, Nebraska home to the Cornhusker Football Team it seemed like a good name for the track. 

Rob


----------

